

Abstraction Creep - judofyr
http://timelessrepo.com/abstraction-creep

======
j_baker
I'm not 100% certain I agree with this. Clearly, you can go too far with
abstractions. I mean, I'm really annoyed by Java's "Let's just fix this with
another layer of abstraction" strategy. But at the same time, it's fairly
frequent that you need a couple of levels of abstractions to do something
complex.

~~~
judofyr
It's not abstractions per-se I'm arguing against. It's when you have a
slightly flawed abstraction and instead of fixing the abstraction you
introduce another abstraction to "hide" the flaws.

------
kreek
Or if your tests are slow from loading Rails each time you can use Spork:

<https://github.com/sporkrb/spork> <https://github.com/sporkrb/spork-rails>

~~~
jes5199
Never could get it to work without making our tests flaky. Flaky tests are
far, far worse than slow tests.

~~~
djacobs
Spork+Guard does wonders. I've never had a problem when I've used them
together.

------
h84ru3a
I think "web applications" are themselves an abstraction.

Why not just run the application from your own machine?

Same interface, same commands, superior performance and security.

How about letting users add abstraction if they want, but not forcing it on
them?

